
Exploiting Domain-Specific Knowledge: Spiral [pdf] - minthd
http://vjovanov.github.io/dsldi-summer-school/materials/thursday/spiral-dsl-jul15.pdf
======
tiarkrompf
The talk was part of a summer school at EPFL:
[http://vjovanov.github.io/dsldi-summer-
school/](http://vjovanov.github.io/dsldi-summer-school/)

Afaik, everything was videotaped. I'm sure the videos will appear soon.

------
joshmarinacci
This presentation is rather hard to understand without the text/speech that
goes along with it. I don't suppose there is a video of the presentation?

~~~
minthd
not that i know of.

